

Show HN: Escapa clone - hycken
http://fog.hycken.com/escapa

======
hycken
I was sent a link to an old game and found it too choppy to play, so I tried
making my own clone using some more modern javascript features. Original:
[http://members.iinet.net.au/~pontipak/redsquare.html](http://members.iinet.net.au/~pontipak/redsquare.html)

